# Marriott Timberlodge Lake Tahoe 11/27,28-11/30



## jaga

Looking for a 1 bedroom or more for check in on 11/27 or 11/28, checking out 11/30.  We are already staying there and have some friends coming up those days.  Please let me know if you have anything or any ideas


----------



## jaga

Still looking for these dates


----------



## jaga

Still looking


----------



## jaga

Still looking


----------



## jaga

Still looking


----------



## amberlyn

sent you an PM


----------



## jaga

Still looking


----------



## voyager1

As an owner I'm not seeing any availability at Timber Lodge for your dates.  There is some availability next door at Grand Residence.  If you're a Marriott owner you can reserve at the discounted owner rate.


----------



## jaga

Thank you, I will check on that.


----------

